# DmC: Devil May Cry crashing a lot



## Yepi69 (May 18, 2014)

Bought the game from a separate website for 8$ and activated the key on Steam, it worked, after downloading it also worked, however the next day it no longer worked, it just boots up to a black screen and crashes ''DmC - Devil May Cry.exe has stopped working'' I'm going fucking nuts with this because I reinstaled Microsoft Visual Studio, didn't work, reinstalled DirectX, didn't work, verified the game's cache like 5 times, didn't work, deleted and reinstalled the game, didn't work as well.
Yes my drivers are up to date, I doubled checked them and everything, no I'm using a Logitech F710 controller which is fully compatible with the game and I've used it before with a torrented copy and it did work flawlessly, so no its not the controller as well since even if unplugged it still crashes, also Capcom gives no fucking support what so ever


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2014)

It's the game's way of saying, "Fuck you."


----------



## Yepi69 (May 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's the game's way of saying, "Fuck you."


 
If you aren't helping, don't bother to reply, I'm already annoyed by the game as it is, and yes I am aware.


----------



## chavosaur (May 18, 2014)

To be fair, nobody needs to experience Devil May Cry anyway.


----------



## ilman (May 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> To be fair, nobody needs to experience Devil May Cry anyway.


 
Why? What's wrong with it? I thought it was a bit too easy and the wig deal was a punch in the balls of the old fans, but it's an extremely solid and well-made hack'n'slash.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 18, 2014)

Try seeing if you can reset the options via .ini file or something similar.



chavosaur said:


> To be fair, nobody needs to experience Devil May Cry anyway.


If you're talking about DmC: Devil May Cry, it's not a terrible game.
Story's is ehh, but combat is nice.
That's way better than Devil May Cry 2 which people have seem to forgotten ever since DmC came out.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 18, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/app/220440/discussions/0/846943514144168432/ < This supposedly fixed it for a few people.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/app/220440/discussions/0/846943514144168432/ < This supposedly fixed it for a few people.


 
I've tried that, did not work, also that crash is due to their controller which mine is a Logitech Xinput compatible controller, I fixed it by removing Microsoft's shitty Visual Studio and .NET Framework then reinstalling the game.



chavosaur said:


> To be fair, nobody needs to experience Devil May Cry anyway.


 
 Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean anyone else shouldn't like it or play it, I'm a DMC fan and I've played DMC 1, 3, 4 and this one, and even so I love the combat system in this game, story's not so bad compared to Devil May Cry 4 (seriously? A fucking statue?)



ilman said:


> Why? What's wrong with it? I thought it was a bit too easy and the wig deal was a punch in the balls of the old fans, but it's an extremely solid and well-made hack'n'slash.


 
 Closed minded people yo, don't like it, bash all they want and shove that onto people's faces.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2014)

Oh man, people. Please help him out instead of bash him.

Yepi69,

I understand that you did uninstalled but did you uninstalled and deleted everything including *registry* ? It might be there.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 18, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> Oh man, people. Please help him out instead of bash him.
> 
> Yepi69,
> 
> I understand that you did uninstalled but Did you uninstalled and deleted everything including *registry* that this might installed there??


 
Heh, I'm used to people of that caliber to not help anyone rather just write gibberish and not be helpful in anyway.

Yes that was the problem, after removing Visual Studio and Net framework including registry, then reinstalling both and reinstalling the game, that fixed it, thanks just the same.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2014)

Click Like if it was too late anyway, hehe. 

Yeah, I am used to people like that but I still dont liked it and I never understand why people are doing that.

Anyway...

Great, I was too late but glad that fixed it. I played it on PS3 and it was good game. I recommend you to play two endings. Yes, his brother is also playable after you finished this game but different story a little bit.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 18, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> Click Like if it was too late anyway, hehe.
> 
> Yeah, I am used to people like that but I still dont liked it and I never understand why people are doing that.
> 
> ...


 
I only bought it to have it legally on my library, also it was cheap so why not? Not to mention I really want that Vergil Downfall's DLC.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, Vergil Downfall's DLC is worth and its interesting.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> To be fair, nobody needs to experience Devil May Cry anyway.


 
Dante being an emo twilight wannabe bitch aside, the game is as DMC as any other DMC.
Actually I think there's even a default skin to make Dante look like the real Dante.
His dialogue also isn't as bad as the trailers originally made it look.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 20, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Dante being an emo twilight wannabe bitch aside, the game is as DMC as any other DMC.
> Actually I think there's even a default skin to make Dante look like the real Dante.
> His dialogue also isn't as bad as the trailers originally made it look.


 
Hmm, how is he being an emo?
As you progress through the game you'll come to learn as to why his hair was black instead of white.


----------

